# SCANNER DRIVERS NEEDED.



## spykids_666 (Aug 4, 2004)

I HAVE A MODI XEROX SCANNER
MX DocuScan 96.
i installed the windows xp sp2 and dont have the proper drivers for it. 
if any one has them please let me know.

thanks


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 4, 2004)

well if the drivers aren't updated by the company yet you can't get them. the original drivers, i believe, are available here.


hope this helps.


----------

